# A6 spring color codes?



## ferndock (Oct 1, 2010)

Long story, but I have an 01 allroad with some kind of bastardized A6 (?) front suspension. Actually it could be almost any VAG suspension... Because it is 50 mm shorter in stroke I bottom out over pencils and leaves and twigs, to cite a few of the problems this creates (forgetting what it does to the air suspension.)

There are different springs on each side, one with Green /Yellow code, the other with Orange / Gray code. Anyone have any information if either is correct? Or sources for either standard springs or (!) 50 mm taller springs with correct rate?


----------

